# -11
-11.  ,    . ....    .      ? 
. 4 -  ,        -    ?
. 6 -   -      - 
 7 -    -   ,   .4/6.      . 
.8 -        ?    ,  .8=.12.  ..  
 11  12 -  ,   .     .     .11.   .11 = .4/.6            ?    ,    ?       -  
 13-   ? 
    .

----------

,        ...

----------


## 22

.    1,          97,  ?

----------

> .    1,          97,  ?


     1  ?    8-   (((

----------

? ?    ? Helhp!

----------

1:  7.7

----------

> 1:  7.7


      7.7

----------


## OlgaSorokina

:
.4 -  
.6 -   
.7 -     .4
.8 -     01    (..  01.01.10)
.9 - (.4 - .8) =    
.10-      (   31.10.10,      ,  10)
.12 -      
.13 - (.9 - .12=    ).

  -         (  )?  , ,  .

----------


## 2

,     ? 2010  2009?  ,        .         .

----------


## 2

!    -11.

----------

,      9  13 ,         , ..    13  9-12 ..,   .

  :
1.      (..  4,5,6,7,8).
2.   (    ),      97,    9   -11. 
3.   (    ),      97,    9   -11. 
4.        10, 11, 12(,    ),13 (4-8)   -11.
5.     9   13,      14  15   -11. 
   13     9 ( 14  15  )

----------

